# nail rubbing against paw



## p84b (Mar 26, 2009)

My dog's nails are pretty short, but one of them is rubbing against the "finger" next to it, causing redness and it kind of looks like an open wound. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it...sometimes she licks it though. I just don't want it to get infected or anything. What do you think about it? Do you think it should get removed or something? I can't afford a vet visit right now just to ask this one question.

I took pictures of it & posted it here: http://img519.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img1521.jpg

Thanks in advance.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Does she chew on the nail? By looking at the staining on her foot it looks like she is licking. A lot of dogs with allergies will lick their feet and chew on their nails.


----------



## p84b (Mar 26, 2009)

She licks the wound sometimes. I think I want the nail to grow out longer, but she keeps them really short from running around. I've never had to cut her back nails, thank goodness. She's a nervous wreck when I cut her front nails.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah you can see where she is licking. I'd try to keep her from licking as best you can...that will help it heal. It's okay to put neosporin (triple antibiotic ointment) on it, but if it doesn't heal or it gets worse I'd have a vet check it out.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Are all her nails on that foot that short or just the one that is pictured?


----------



## p84b (Mar 26, 2009)

They're all pretty short. I would think if the nail grew out longer, it wouldn't cut into her paw, but maybe it would still rub against it.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Do you think would she wear sled dog boots to protect her paws and let her nails grow out a little? There are some mushers that belong to this forum that may be able to suggest a good quality boot.


----------



## p84b (Mar 26, 2009)

She might be ok with boots on because I've put baby socks on her just because they were cute and had a cute doggy pattern & she seemed fine with it. BTW Thanks for all your help. I'm hoping her back nails will grow more in the summer time because she will do more swimming & less running. She's a lab & misses the pool


----------

